# كتب مجانية أ.د. محمد رشاد الدين



## د جمعة داود (7 يونيو 2010)

*مجموعة كتب رائعه وباللغة العربية للاستاذ الدكتور محمد رشاد الدين مصطفي أستاذ المساحة و الجيوديسيا بكلية الهندسة جامعة الاسكندرية جزاه الله عنا كل خير و أثابه الجنة:*​

*علم الفلك والجيوديسيا (191 صفحة ، 12 ميجا):*
*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20Astronomy%20Ar.pdf*

*اسقاط الخرائط (105 صفحة ، 18 ميجا):*
*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Map%20Projection%20Dr%5E_Rashad%20Ar%202.pdf*

*الترافرسات (65 صفحة ، 4 ميجا):*
*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20Traverses%20Ar.pdf*

*ضبط الشبكات الجيوديسية بطريقة تغير الاحداثيات (21 صفحة ، 4 ميجا):*
*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20G%5E_Net%20Adjust%20Ar.pdf*

*حساب المساحات وتقسيم الاراضي و تعديل الحدود (75 صفحة ، 3 ميجا):*
*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20Areas%20Ar.pdf*

*حساب الحجوم و الكميات في الهندسة المدنية (153 صفحة ، 8 ميجا):*
*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20Volumes%20Ar.pdf*

*الطرق الدقيقة لرصد الزوايا الافقية:*

*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%5E_Horizontal%5E_Angles%20Ar.pdf*

*المنحنيات الافقية البسيطة و المركبة و العكسية (115 صفحة ، حجم الملف 17 ميجا):*
*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%5E_Horizontal%5E_Curves%20Ar.pdf*

*المنحنيات الرأسية **(60 صفحة ، حجم الملف 9 ميجا)**:*

*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%5E_Vertical%5E_Curves%20Ar.pdf*

*مساحة الانفاق و المنتجم **(31 صفحة ، حجم الملف 6 ميجا)**:*

*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%5E_Tunnel%5E_Survey%20Ar.pdf*

*حساب تحركات المنشئات **(40 صفحة ، حجم الملف 9 ميجا)**:*

*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%5E_Structure%5E_Monitoring%20Ar.pdf*


*النظام العالمي لتحديد المواقع: الجي بي اس و استخداماناته في المساحة و الجيوديسيا (حجم الملف 11 ميجا):*
*http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/GPS%20Ar%20Mohamed%20Rashad.pdf*


*فجزاه الله عنا كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناته.*

*________________*
*لتحميل أي ملف من المكتبة: أضغط الرابط ثم أضغط أيقونة تنزيل **download** ثم أختر أمر حفظ **save** و لا تختر أمر فتح **open*


----------



## السندباد المساحي (7 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يادكتور


----------



## سبورت (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك ولكن يوجد مشكلة فى التحميل أرقع اخرجو رفعها على مو


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (10 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## africano800 (11 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور جمعه


----------



## africano800 (11 يونيو 2010)

حقيقي فعلا مجموعه ممتازه من الكتب يا دكتور مشكوور جدا


----------



## سبورت (12 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ولكن أرجو شرح كيفية تحميل الملفات


----------



## africano800 (12 يونيو 2010)

طريقة التحميل يا اخي هو الضغط :
1- فتح اللينك 
2- الضغط على كلمة تنزيل الموجوده في اعلى اليمين
3- ثم اضغط حفظ وخلاص


----------



## hany sabry (12 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخويا الفاضل


----------



## أبو ماجد (13 يونيو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك وجعلك الله ذخراً للأمة


----------



## طوكر (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يادكتور وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## shmbr (13 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بغيت المواصفات ومقاييس الأمن و دالسلامه التي تراعا في تركيب أعمدة إنارة الشوارع

لا تبخل علينا يا استاذنا ودكتورنا


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (15 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور جمعه*​


----------



## odwan (16 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## radwanyadak (2 يناير 2011)

*شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك وجعلك الله ذخراً للأمة*


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (2 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (10 يونيو 2011)

Thank you


----------



## crazy_eng48 (29 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.احمد العراقي (30 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم......ممكن رفعها على الميديا فاير....شكرا


----------



## yahyoh (3 سبتمبر 2011)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## zxzx_0007 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور جمعه*


----------



## eng_mohamedabdrabo (5 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
بجد الكتب رائعة جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## منذر احمد الشغدري (21 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله الف الف خير وانا ادعو لك بالتوفيق
على حبك لمشاركة الفائدة


----------



## Mona Milad (3 ديسمبر 2013)

اريد تحميل هذا الكتاب ولا اعرف كيف؟

*النظام العالمي لتحديد المواقع: الجي بي اس و استخداماناته في المساحة و الجيوديسيا (حجم الملف 11 ميجا):
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/GPS%20Ar%20Mohamed%20Rashad.pdf
*


----------



## سيدمحمدين (5 ديسمبر 2013)

عفوا لايتم التحميل الرجاء المساعده وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حكيم شمس (5 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


www.fagr.bu.edu.eg


----------



## سيدمحمدين (5 ديسمبر 2013)

هناك مشكله فى التحميل المساعده جزام الله خيرا


----------



## حكيم شمس (5 ديسمبر 2013)

د جمعة داود قال:


> *مجموعة كتب رائعه وباللغة العربية للاستاذ الدكتور محمد رشاد الدين مصطفي أستاذ المساحة و الجيوديسيا بكلية الهندسة جامعة الاسكندرية جزاه الله عنا كل خير و أثابه الجنة:*​
> 
> *علم الفلك والجيوديسيا (191 صفحة ، 12 ميجا):*
> *http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Prof%5E_Rashad%20Astronomy%20Ar.pdf*
> ...



www.fagr.bu.edu.eg
www.abio.fagr.bu.edu.eg
www.econ.fagr.bu.edu.eg
www.eng.fagr.bu.edu.eg
www.agro.fagr.bu.edu.eg
www.anmprd.fagr.bu.edu.eg
www.food.fagr.bu.edu.eg
www.genet.fagr.bu.edu.eg
www.hort.fagr.bu.edu.eg
www.path.fagr.bu.edu.eg
www.prot.fagr.bu.edu.eg
www.soil.fagr.bu.edu.eg


----------



## Ali kanani (18 نوفمبر 2015)

احسنت دكتور وبارك الله بك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس عرفان (19 نوفمبر 2015)

[h=1]This item might not exist or is no longer available[/h]This item might have been deleted, expired, or you might not have permission to view it. Contact the owner of this item for more information.


----------

